# Anchor Baby The American Dream



## Quailman (Jul 1, 2012)

> Homeland Security agent in Nogales, accused of helping cartels, gets 2.5 years
> 
> 
> June 30, 2012 12:00 am  &#8226;  Tim Steller Arizona Daily Star
> ...



The az daily star daily sob story. They can't even admit that she was convicted only accused. If her mother had been dumped back across border begin, with our country be off. Napolitano just be fired for hiring this crap. Neuter and spay the breeders.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jul 3, 2012)

Just think of all the problems we could rid the country of if we just enforced our immigration laws and deportated all illegal aliens in this country. Think of all the crime connected with illegal immigration.
Mexico could problem clean up their act if we cleaned up ours.

Problems With Illegal Immigration


----------



## zonly1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Have babies will move where housing and food are free.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 6, 2012)

This has nothing to do with her being an anchor baby.

Unless you're willing to admit that because some Christians are pedophiles all Christians are pedophiles.

What a creep.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Mobamacare (Mob ama care)excludes illegal aliens from getting treatment under the Mobamacare health care but their illegal immigrant anchor babies will be able to get care and our taxes (penalty fee) will be paying for their care. 

Mobamacare is well crafted as to include anchor babies because they are U.S. citizens and of coarse their illegal parents don&#8217;t have to pay to have babies at all. Illegals used to have to at least pay for doctors visits and some tests but now they will pay nothing at all.

Anchor babies living in illegal alien households will get health care absolutely free until they grow up and have to go to work. 

The explosion of anchor babies to come in future years will be unbeleivable.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Mobamacare (Mob ama care)excludes illegal aliens from getting treatment under the Mobamacare health care but their illegal immigrant anchor babies will be able to get care and our taxes (penalty fee) will be paying for their care.
> 
> Mobamacare is well crafted as to include anchor babies because they are U.S. citizens and of coarse their illegal parents dont have to pay to have babies at all. Illegals used to have to at least pay for doctors visits and some tests but now they will pay nothing at all.
> 
> ...


I hope they take your job.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Ravi said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Mobamacare (Mob ama care)excludes illegal aliens from getting treatment under the Mobamacare health care but their illegal immigrant anchor babies will be able to get care and our taxes (penalty fee) will be paying for their care.
> ...



They have already taken my job. It was a good high paying job too. Now I have to work at a lesser paying job and pay for the health care costs of more anchor babies.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> They have already taken my job.





Did they at least let you keep the paper hat when they fired your useless ass?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > They have already taken my job.
> ...



Do you have your green card Unkotare? Time for Unkotare to get deported since his only job is to post messages for his employer "La Raza" that protect illegal immigrants.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...



sorry to hear you lost your job picking strawberries.

I didnt know rag picking had health care programs


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...





Why would I have a Green Card? I am a natural born citizen, you whiny, insane little bitch.


So? Did they let you keep the paper hat or not?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Hey, my strawberry picking job paid a living wage of $12.00 an hr.! Sheeze! I could afford to buy my own health care insurance at that.

With all the illegals driving up hospital costs which in turn drive up insurance premiums at $12.00 an hr I would not be able to save to much money but I could afford to pay for a $60.00 a month insurance premium with the deductable.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unkotare = Natural born citizen of mexico working for La Raza


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...




You seem very confused. I am a natural born citizen of The United States of America. Where are you from?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That's what ever illegal says on the internet


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 6, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...





Learn English or get the hell out of my country, idiot.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm not in mexico Unkotare.

So you just admitted you are without a doubt you are posting from Mexico. I knew I was correct. My instincts never fail me.

How's the weather down in mexico. Kinda hot this time of year especially down on the U.S. mexican border where you plan to cross.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2012)

Quailman is a hater, pure and simple.

George Washington's father was an anchor baby, you know.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...





Then get the hell out of my country and go there, idiot.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No se hable en espanol. Come on Uckatare, can't you speak english. If you can't then go back to mexico.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> No se hable en espanol. Come on Uckatare, can't you speak english[sic]  *Edited*.





It's English, you pathetic idiot.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > No se hable en espanol. Come on Uckatare, can't you speak english[sic].
> ...



Ucktaco, yes I'm a U.S. patriot. I know your excuse for wanting to cross the border and come into the U.S. but we don't need anymore dishwashers and our U.S. farmers are going more and more with machines. For the wages you crop pickers are getting now U.S. citizens will pick the crops that can't be picked by machines.

Ok, sorry if you can't read english to well. You will pick up a word at a time by reading this message over and over again and thinking about it everyday and every night.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Ok, sorry if you can't read english[sic] to well.




It's English, you pathetic idiot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Dude. There was a trial about a drug cartel spy in Homeland Security and this is the first I'm hearing of it? Score another point for the media.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

> Deas testified that as a girl she first dreamed of becoming a U.S. federal agent because she liked how the female inspectors at the Douglas port of entry wore their hair in buns, the way she did.



The mindset of a governor worker. Pathetic.


----------



## jillian (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...



if it was a high-paying job and you were replaced by low-cost/uneducated illegal immigrants, you might want to complain to your state legislators about the lack of union protection in your state. or campaign for higher minimum wages and greater protections for workers.

you also might want to consider training and education that would allow you to compete with people who don't speak english.

just saying.


----------



## jillian (Jul 7, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> > Deas testified that as a girl she first dreamed of becoming a U.S. federal agent because she liked how the female inspectors at the Douglas port of entry wore their hair in buns, the way she did.
> 
> 
> 
> The mindset of a governor worker. Pathetic.



pathetic? oh... your response.. yes it is.  i'm not seeing anything wrong with what was said in the quote.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> > Deas testified that as a girl she first dreamed of becoming a U.S. federal agent because she liked how the female inspectors at the Douglas port of entry wore their hair in buns, the way she did.
> 
> 
> 
> The mindset of a governor worker. Pathetic.



Hey Gatsby, Your posts states you are from California. I don't live in California anymore but I was born and raised there (No I'm not from an illegal immigrant family ). I moved out of California 10 years ago before when only half the state was illegal immigrants.

My question is, you still live in California so how do you feel about Calif. becoming an illegal alien santurary state?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

jillian said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




hehehehehehehehehehehe! 

Learning how to speak spanish is just about what you have to do nowadays. Businesses hire the spanish into great paying jobs just because they speak spanish to attract spanish business for profits. They won't hire a caucasion or black U.S. citizen that speaks spanish, they will only hire a spanish person that speaks spanish to go after illegal aliens for profit.

This goes to show you just how bad the illegal immigration problem is and millions of illegals are being allowed to enter the U.S. illegally just to profit off of them.

I can't do manual labor anymore for wages. Getting to be an old wise man with to many injuries. My re training program is sitting here at the computer typing. 

Yah never know, maybe someone will like my typing and hire me for a living wage to type  I'm getting pretty good at stirring the pot with my typing


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Yah never know, maybe someone will like my typing and hire me for a living wage to type




Not unless you at least learn English, you fucking moron.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > > Deas testified that as a girl she first dreamed of becoming a U.S. federal agent because she liked how the female inspectors at the Douglas port of entry wore their hair in buns, the way she did.
> ...



Were you here in 1994 when Prop 187 was overturned by the courts? That was the beginning of the end. I was only a teenager and I was frankly offended that as a taxpayer the court was subversively mandating that we had to not only accept illegal immigration but that we had to give them free services. To me, that was unAmerican and unethical.

It was pretty much down hill from there. We more/less gave the idiots Boxer/Feinstein lifetime appointments in the Senate. And then  Gray Davis set the bar for inept leadership. Of course it got so bad that even the useful idiots wanted him out. It was all set for McClintock, a real leader to take charge. And then in swoops dumbass, Arnold Shortznigger. I'll admit he kinda tried at first. 

But then when all of his initiatives failed, instead of saying, well I put the goods on the table and I lost, you'll see; this'll lead to failure; he just apologized and went into full sellout mode on that very night. It was the most pathetic thing I've ever seen. It was sad, he 180's on everything from illegal immigration to taxes and he allowed all the f-heads in the legislature to just have a party. 

And worse yet, he crawled into bed with the d-bags. On the eve of leaving office, he even communed the sentence of the head legislator's son. Apparently he had killed someone and had like 20 more years in prison or something.

Pretty much, it's at the point that any idiot with the last name Sanchez and a D next to his name can get into office and just do whatever the fuck he or she wants. We've turned into the banana republic and eventually we're going to turn to shit and expect the feds to bail us out. And the funny thing is I don't know if they'll be there. I know that Shortznigger went to Bush and Bush gave him the finger LMAO.

Anyhow, California competes with Chicago as the shittiest place on Earth. Yes, it's nice; but you never know how you'll get fucked in the ass. You never know if the price of something is going to skyrocket b/c some weenie fucked us over. And all while it's happening we have to hear about every bull shit cause and celebrate every idiot in Frisco or Hollywood.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's put it this way Hat In The Ring:

Voters voted on an initiative that barely passed to build a bullet train. We gave a butt load of billions for it. And then come to find out there is all this waste; the money just gets pissed away. So instead of scrapping it, we just approved billions more for it.

News from The Associated Press

And the worst part? I guess they caved to Vegas lobbyists and added a Victorville to Vegas route. Let them build their own damn train if they want our money. And worse than that? Anyone driving from LA or OC has to drive an hour and a half or two to get to Victorvilled to take a train that saves them a 3 hour drive. A lot of people just fly if they want to save time too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 7, 2012)

Quailman said:


> > Homeland Security agent in Nogales, accused of helping cartels, gets 2.5 years
> >
> >
> > June 30, 2012 12:00 am    Tim Steller Arizona Daily Star
> ...



So its the OPs idiotic premise that had it not been for the 14th Amendment, Jovana Deas would not have become a DHS special agent and this crime therefore would not have occurred. 

The stupidity of many on the right is remarkable. 

Also idiotic is the notion of an anchor baby, as there is no such thing. All persons born in the US are citizens.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I noticed that too, every politician with a spanish surname promotes and encourages illegal immigration. Marco Rubio of Florida was against illegal immigration when he was running for his senate seat, then after he was elected he Flip Flopped and is now for and supporting illegal immigrants. 

Sanchez the governor of Nevada did the same bulllshit. He screamed out while he was running for office that he was not for amnesty and after he got into office as governor of Nevada he started publically promoting the spanish plight.

Martinez of New Mexico got voted in as governor with ease because New Mexico is lost to mexico. New Mexico has term limits on the governor.

California is mucked up with this kind of behavior. Elected officials with spanish surnames getting elected because of the huge illegal immigrant population that influences spanish U.S. citizens to only vote for other spanish when they can. The real issues are cast aside and the spanish race is the only thing getting voted on.



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Let's put it this way Hat In The Ring:
> 
> Voters voted on an initiative that barely passed to build a bullet train. We gave a butt load of billions for it. And then come to find out there is all this waste; the money just gets pissed away. So instead of scrapping it, we just approved billions more for it.
> 
> ...




"*CRAZY TALK*" From Hat In Ring. 

I look at that high speed rail system California is spending billions of dollars on that's not needed and think "*This Rail System Would Be A Great Way To Spread Some Illegal Aliens Around California*". Shit man, Amtrak already operates a rail system thoughout the U.S. and operates in California so why not just convert Amtrak to high speed and use the track that's already laid down (Some improvements would have to be made to the existing track that will accomodate the high speed trains). Amtrak is already broke and the last I heard the feds were pumbing cash into it to keep it operating. Why not just work on improving Amtrak instead of building a huge new train system that's going to fail anyway?

One reason the democrats don't want to convert Amtrak is it wouldn't be government own or controlled. 

The crazy talk is there's millions of illegals that learn english and drive without drivers licenses (only a small percentage of illegals get busted driving without a drivers license). There's millions more illegals  that don't drive at all and use government transit systems to get around to their jobs. Los Angeles is 60% hispanic now and this number is growing rapidly as you can see a spanish mayor got elected with ease. Pico Rivera is a city that borders Los Angeles and Pico Rivera is 100% hispanic. The illegal hispanics in the San Diego and Los Angeles areas are piling up big time and what a great way to spread them out and keep Los Angeles from becoming 100% hispanic due to white flight is to build a multi billion dollar high speed rail system so the ones that don't drive can move to other California santurary cities.

Harry Reid of Nevada is pro illegal immigrant and he's the one that got federal funding through Obamas stimulas to build the rail system to Las Vegas. Harry Reid wants to build up the hispanic population in Nevada and Victorville is a hotbed of hispanics.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2012)

The illegal immigrant issue is finished other than the fascist far extremist right crying about it.

That's all they can do.

The political issue of deportation and round ups and so forth and so on . . . is over.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Just think of all the problems we could rid the country of if we just enforced our immigration laws and deportated all illegal aliens in this country. Think of all the crime connected with illegal immigration.
> Mexico could problem clean up their act if we cleaned up ours.
> 
> Problems With Illegal Immigration



It is not just the Mexicans that do it, Chinese and many Asians also do it, and more nationalities. 
This is such a great nation people want to be part of it.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Just think of all the problems we could rid the country of if we just enforced our immigration laws and deportated all illegal aliens in this country. Think of all the crime connected with illegal immigration.
> ...



We sure do agree on the point of Asians, Africans, Europeans, Russians and people of many other nations coming here illegally. It's not just the mexicans. The mexicans just have to walk, the people of other nations have to swim.

Moonglow, all these illegals are affecting you, you just haven't been pushed out of your job yet if you even have a decent paying job. Gasoline prices are up, your utility bills are up, your rent is up or the price you paid for your home was artificially inflated all due to demand, whatever wages you are making are surpressed because it's not that hard to replace you with an illegal that knows just as much as you. Yes, illegal aliens were given "Home Loans" driving home prices way up.

Sure, use the "it's great having cultural diversity" line to justify the hoards of people entering the U.S. driving up prices and collasping the economy. I have made many friends too of different ethnic backgrounds and they are very pleasant people to hang out with. Then you find out most are illegals or visa overstays.

This economic collaspe or depression was caused by liberal democrats like yourself giving "*HOME LOANS*" to illegal aliens starting when Bill Clinton was president. When President Bush started the work place raids from 2006 to 2009 when Obama stopped the raids, illegal aliens with home loans were getting deported from *great paying jobs* and their houses started piling up to the point where variable interest rates climbed so high U.S. citizens started losing their homes and the financial intitutions collasped.

Some liberal causes I would back you up on but the economic collaspe is on the backs of all you liberal democrats for letting millions upon millions of illegals into the U.S. just to satisfy some guilt feeling you have about being a racist. 

The republican conservatives "ARE NOT" racists! The Nazi party and KKK are and they are not republicans. It's the non liberal democrats that like their cheap labor housekeepers, construction workers and service industry workers.

You wanna be the good little liberal soldier make sure the democrats you are siding with aren't cheap labor slave owners.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> I have made many friends.





Right there I knew you were lying.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

Mobamacare (Mob ama care)excludes illegal aliens from getting treatment under the Mobamacare health care but their illegal immigrant anchor babies will be able to get care and our taxes (penalty fee) will be paying for their care. 

Mobamacare is well crafted as to include anchor babies because they are U.S. citizens and of coarse their illegal parents don&#8217;t have to pay to have babies at all. Illegals used to have to at least pay for doctors visits and some tests but now they will pay nothing at all.

Anchor babies living in illegal alien households will get health care absolutely free until they grow up and have to go to work. 

The explosion of anchor babies to come in future years will be unbeleivable.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...



We sure do agree on the point of Asians, Africans, Europeans, Russians and people of many other nations coming here illegally. It's not just the mexicans. The mexicans just have to walk, the people of other nations have to swim.

Moonglow, all these illegals are affecting you, you just haven't been pushed out of your job yet if you even have a decent paying job. Gasoline prices are up, your utility bills are up, your rent is up or the price you paid for your home was artificially inflated all due to demand, whatever wages you are making are surpressed because it's not that hard to replace you with an illegal that knows just as much as you. Yes, illegal aliens were given "Home Loans" driving home prices way up.

Sure, use the "it's great having cultural diversity" line to justify the hoards of people entering the U.S. driving up prices and collasping the economy. I have made many friends too of different ethnic backgrounds and they are very pleasant people to hang out with. Then you find out most are illegals or visa overstays.

This economic collaspe or depression was caused by liberal democrats like yourself giving "HOME LOANS" to illegal aliens starting when Bill Clinton was president. When President Bush started the work place raids from 2006 to 2009 when Obama stopped the raids, illegal aliens with home loans were getting deported from great paying jobs and their houses started piling up to the point where variable interest rates climbed so high U.S. citizens started losing their homes and the financial intitutions collasped.

Some liberal causes I would back you up on but the economic collaspe is on the backs of all you liberal democrats for letting millions upon millions of illegals into the U.S. just to satisfy some guilt feeling you have about being a racist. 

The republican conservatives "ARE NOT" racists! The Nazi party and KKK are and they are not republicans. It's the non liberal democrats that like their cheap labor housekeepers, construction workers and service industry workers.

You wanna be the good little liberal soldier make sure the democrats you are siding with aren't cheap labor slave owners.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

Got anything other than spam, headcase?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2012)

Says the spamcase himself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Says the spamcase himself.



mainstreammainstreammainstreammainstreammainstreammainstreammainstreammainstream?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Says the spamcase himself.



I actually agree with you on that. Illegals do have human rights. Illegals get food, water, medical, deportation. They just don't have the same given rights that natural born U.S. citizens have.

Leave the country Ucktaco!


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

Whats funny, is how these idiot American managers and/or owners couldn't see the tree's for the forest in it all... I mean how long did they think they could dupe the American worker in these ways, before it came home to roost finally? This nation is full of Judus Oscareits big time these days (sell outs) for silver and gold in the form of extreme profits at any expense, thus never thinking that it will all soon emplode on them just as it had in 2008 finally. Many Americans are still fighting this battle to date..


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 7, 2012)

SARITA (Kiii News) - A traffic stop on Highway 77 landed a Kenedy County woman in hot water with the federal authorities.

Sandra Lee Miller, 41, is the wife of a Justice of the Peace, and has recently run for public office herself. She has been charged with bringing in and harboring illegal immigrants.

Miller's arrest all started with a traffic stop around 6 a.m. Monday. It happened on Highway 77, about a quarter-mile south of 285. The Hummer Miller was in was stopped by the Department of Public Safety for a license plate light violation.

The U.S. Border Patrol said there were nine illegal immigrants in the vehicle, from Ecuador, Honduras and Guatemala.

Border Patrol agents took Miller into custody and processed her in Corpus Christi. She is well known because she recently ran for Kenedy County Tax Assessor/Collector, but lost to the incumbent. She is also married to Precinct 2 Justice of the Peace Judge Jerry Miller.

"This is a surprise for me," said Eleuteria "Susie" Gonzalez, the Kenedy County tax assessor/collector who Miller lost to in election. "I have known them for several years, but never did I think that they would do something like that."

Employees at the justice court in Sarita, TX, where her husband works, declined to comment. 

The complain filed against Miller said she aided, abetted and assisted in the transport of illegal immigrants, which is a federal crime.

According to a statement by the another woman named in the criminal complaint, Miller allegedly asked a woman named Maria Guerra to come to her house in Sarita, TX, to help translate for some illegal immigrants who were staying in the barn near her house. The complaint said one of the illegal immigrants lived in a small house on the Miller property.

The affidavit said Miller offered Guerra $100 to help transport the illegal immigrants to Houston. Miller was to be paid $500 for each, and Guerra said the families of those immigrants were instructed to wire money via Money Gram to the Walmart in Kingsville, and that Miller told Guerra she did not want to receive all of the money in her name because it would look bad.

Guerra also stated that Miller's husband, Judge Jerry Miller, and two sons, were also present at the home while the immigrants were being harbored on the property.

The affidavit also said Miller told Border Patrol agents that she picked up the illegal immigrants at the corner of her house and was going to take them to the store. Then, she said she wanted to speak with a lawyer before saying anything else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Says the spamcase himself.
> ...



You are giving a classic indictment of your headcase silliness.

Remember to vote GOP.

Oh?  Stop your whining.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 8, 2012)

What about Anchor Wenches who provide anchor babys?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

You should give us a source, which in this case would be Judge's Wife Arrested Transporting Illegal Immigrants - KiiiTV3.com South Texas, Corpus Christi, Coastal Bend.  It's broken.  I wonder why?



HatInRing said:


> SARITA (Kiii News) - A traffic stop on Highway 77 landed a Kenedy County woman in hot water with the federal authorities.
> 
> Sandra Lee Miller, 41, is the wife of a Justice of the Peace, and has recently run for public office herself. She has been charged with bringing in and harboring illegal immigrants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh?  Stop your whining.




Is it time for Wapner yet, Rainman?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are giving a classic indictment of your headcase silliness.  Remember to vote GOP.  Oh? Stop your whining.
> ...


You keep repeating yourself.  Yes, you are a very good driver.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Wait a minute, now you are NOT obsessed with repeating yourself? Have you been cured, Rainman? Congratulations.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

I love it when the far right pretends they are popular expression of normal America.  They are the American 21st century equivalent of the German fascists of the 1920s.



> unkotare: Now we'll see if the cure holds or if Fakey has a relapse back into Rainman mode. I predict he will post the word "mainstream" 100 times in the next 24 hours. If not, there may be hope for him.



As daveman keeps tell you, "That's another fine mess you have gotten us into", Unkotare.

You guys can only change a light bulb with one of you holding the bulb and the other nine picking up the chair and turning it.

Thank you for demonstrating just what a bunch of losers you guys are!



Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

Now we'll see if the cure holds or if Fakey has a relapse back into Rainman mode. I predict he will post the word "mainstream" 100 times in the next 24 hours. If not, there may be hope for him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

I love it when the far right pretends they are popular expression of normal America. They are the American 21st century equivalent of the German fascists of the 1920s.



> :  unkotare: Now we'll see if the cure holds or if Fakey has a relapse back into Rainman mode. I predict he will post the word "mainstream" 100 times in the next 24 hours. If not, there may be hope for him.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

I love it when some flaming lefty like Fakey thinks his 'Oh no, I'm really, really a Republican and here's why _we_ are wrong' routine is ever going to fool anyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

I love it when Unky tries to pretend that he is in the center of American values.  No one of sensibility gives any credence to his nonsense.



Unkotare said:


> I love it when some flaming lefty like Fakey thinks his 'Oh no, I'm really, really a Republican and here's why _we_ are wrong' routine is ever going to fool anyone.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! Fakey is trying to avoid the 'M' word, but he won't be able to do it for long! LOL!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unky is trying to avoid the L word but he won't be able to do it for long.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unky is trying to avoid the L word but he won't be able to do it for long.



To which 'L' word are you referring, Fakey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Go for it, Unkabsurd.  You can do it.



Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unky is trying to avoid the L word but he won't be able to do it for long.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Go for it, Unkabsurd.  You can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd be glad to help you out if you let me know which 'L' word you are looking for.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

In the wake of the Civil War, many newly freed slaves were struggling to try and establish themselves. Lacking many of the same rights, these African Americans were relegated to political purgatory. This was particularly true in ex-slave states, which refused to issue even basic human rights to black Americans. To that end, Congress moved to pass the 14th Amendment, the most revolutionary shift in policy since the Bill of Rights, which passed July 9th, 1868.

The 14th Amendment, in particular, its first article, established the unprecedented policy of birthright citizenship in America. As such, any male child, born on American soil, would be afforded all the rights of national and state citizenship. Dangerously controversial at the time, its passage marked a monumental step in the efforts to curtail systemic racism. 

Fortunately, time has helped to ease the horrors of slavery. Today, it is status quo for African Americans to enjoy all the rights and privileges of citizenship. Through successes like the civil rights movement, African Americans have greatly elevated their social status, allowing them to compete on somewhat equal footing in our country. In post-segregation America, very few politicians evoke the racially charged rhetoric that used to divide our nation. Yet over a century later, the 14th amendment is still a hotly debated source of racial controversy.

Recently, the 14th Amendment has been evoked to achieve a different effect. The emphasis has dramatically shifted away from rehabilitating ex-slaves and their disenfranchised offspring. No one questions the citizenship of any citizen's children, regardless of race or gender. Everyone agrees that the children of Americans are Americans. Today, however, the 14th Amendment is being used to achieve a different purpose; one that is creating serious cracks in the infrastructure of our country.

Unfortunately, the modern interpretation of the 14th Amendment is subject to regular abuse, with non-residents exploiting its language to facilitate their own residency. The past few decades have seen a rash of pregnant foreigners intentionally giving birth on American soil, in order to ensure citizenship for their offspring, and potentially themselves. 

This abuse typically takes two forms; known colloquially as either "anchor babies" or "birth tourist." The former is the practice of having a baby in America in order to immediately "anchor" the parents in our country, while the latter cases typically returns to their home nation with their infants, with the intention of sending them back to America later in life. Both types of babies are born into citizenship, and they both qualify to have their parents become citizens once they turn 21. However despite their similarities, the two practices appear to be having a dramatically different impact on the American economy. 

A wealth of statistics exists indicating that anchor babies are a tremendous drain on our economy. The problem is the parents of anchor babies have no way of legally paying taxes, as they themselves are non-residents. Yet they still regularly use all the tax-sponsored services available to Americans. They birth their children in our public hospitals, fill our schools with non-English speakers, and crowd our prisons with drug crime. In just California alone, non-residents, make up nearly 30% of our prisons, costing California over a billion dollars annually in incarceration. Moreover, the violence typically associated with the Mexican drug trade has increasingly spilled across the border, affecting the quality of life across southwestern states.

As far as healthcare, illegal aliens give birth to about 340,000 children nation wide each year, imposing tremendous medical costs on hospitals. Several hospitals, including ones in Stockton, CA and Dallas, TX, report as many as 70% of their deliveries are to non-residents. Similarly, since the parents of infant citizens still qualify for welfare in order to protect the child, the Center for Immigration studies estimates nearly $2 billion dollars goes to illegal aliens annually, in the form of food stamps and free lunches. 

Over 29% of all education dollars get spent on teaching anchor babies, including over $1 billion dollars teaching English as a second language, according to FAIR. Similarly, several affected states offer Spanish translation services in many public arenas, at an additional cost to the taxpayers. All told, FAIR estimates that as much as $100 billion tax dollars get spent on illegal aliens annually -- this is just in education.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

You can do it if you really, reallly try.




Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it, Unkabsurd.  You can do it.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> You can do it if you really, reallly try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm asking you a direct question. Are you ducking again?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you really not know?  If you don't, I will tell you.



Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You can do it if you really, reallly try.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

I've asked you several times now.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unky, you can say 'liberal' if you really try.  You have used it like a million times, dude.  Now please don't act what you are not: a responsible *mainstream *Republican.  Take pride in the fact that you a reactionary wack way to the right, far out of the *mainstream*.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

Why didn't you just say so? Of course you are a liberal. No one buys your ridiculous, 'hey guys, I'm a Republican and here's what's wrong with _us_!' bullshit. It's clear you think you are really onto something clever with this whole routine, but it is just tired and obvious. So, yes, you are a liberal and every actual Republican here knows it. 

Happy now?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unky, you don't speak for "no one" or "we" or rational folks.  You speak only for the ridiculously small group of reactionary nuts way out on the far right, who think anybody who disagrees with them is some sort of liberal.

You are tired, you are obsolete, you are useless, you are a reactionary, and, yes, you are not mainstream and never will be.

Feel better?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unky, you don't speak for "no one" or "we" or rational folks.  You speak only for the ridiculously small group of reactionary nuts way out on the far right, who think anybody who disagrees with them is some sort of liberal.
> 
> You are tired, you are obsolete, you are useless, you are a reactionary, and, yes, you are not mainstream and never will be.
> 
> Feel better?



Come On Jake, don't throw Ucktaco on the right, we "Do Not Want Him". The far right are the citizen militias and "NOT" the Nazis or KKK. The far right citizen militias would lets say, "Reject Ucktaco In A Harsh Way".

No Jake, Ucktaco stays with you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope, Unky goes with the citizen militia and other extremist non-mainstream dangers to America.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, Unky goes with the citizen militia and other extremist non-mainstream dangers to America.



No way anyone on this side will have ucktaco. ucktaco acts like he's far liberal left so that's where he'll have to go. 

I looked up Unkotare on the web. Somebody is downloading lots of porn. Just say'in!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow!  Is he 13 or something?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unky, you don't speak for "no one" or "we" or rational folks.  You speak only for the ridiculously small group of reactionary nuts way out on the far right, who think anybody who disagrees with them is some sort of liberal.
> 
> You are tired, you are obsolete, you are useless, you are a reactionary, and, yes, you are not mainstream and never will be.
> 
> Feel better?




I knew you couldn't avoid the 'M' word. You can't do your little act without it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, Unky goes with the citizen militia and other extremist non-mainstream dangers to America.



*yawn*

You really need to change up the act a little, Fakey.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, Unky goes with the citizen militia and other extremist non-mainstream dangers to America.
> ...





"This side"? Who the fuck are you kidding? You are not on any "side." You are just a fucking headcase. Being an insane little bitch is not a political position, so stop trying to assume you represent one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> I looked up Unkotare on the web. Somebody is downloading lots of porn. Just say'in!





Most people here who googled a word they don't understand have already been corrected. I guess you missed the memo.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wow!  Is he 13 or something?



No, 13 is your IQ.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wow!  Is he 13 or something?



I doubt if he's a child. These sites had pics that were over the top gross.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unky, you don't speak for "no one" or "we" or rational folks.  You speak only for the ridiculously small group of reactionary nuts way out on the far right, who think anybody who disagrees with them is some sort of liberal.
> ...



You can't avoid either the M or the L words.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!  Is he 13 or something?
> ...




You're an ignorant fool as well as a whiny, insane little bitch. You're making the same fool of yourself that others have before you. You apparently lack the ability to learn.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Really? Do I use the word 'liberal' in almost every post I make? No, I do not. But you cannot do your little act without repeating 'MAINSTREAM' over and over Rainman style.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I learned that you are an illegal alien. What more do I need to learn?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Porn and 13?  That explains so much about you.  I guess you are a MAINSTREAM 13 year old.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...




Good example of you being both insane and an idiot. You have been corrected on that stupid assumption but you lack the ability to process information.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

All the illegal aliens say they are not illegal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unkotare, the dog in your avi looks smarter than what you post here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> All the illegal aliens say they are not illegal.




Illegal aliens are illegal aliens. People born in this country are citizens.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...




I hope you and your new buddy are very happy together. You've hitched your wagon to a real star there.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > All the illegal aliens say they are not illegal.
> ...



You only wish you were born here Ucktaco. I'm glad your personality was born in another country because your not wanted here in the U.S.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...




Tell your doctors you need to adjust your meds again. Your short-term memory is getting worse.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Unkotare continues to make friends.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

Rest assured I need no friends like you two.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2012)

Poor poor unloved Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope you two are very fulfilled in your love for each other.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 9, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> All the illegal aliens say they are not illegal.



Why did you remove the anchor baby picture from your quote Ucktaco?

Are you telling everyone that you dislike the talk about illegal immigrants and you are only on US Message Board to attack anyone that is "Anti Illegal Immigrant" in a round about way?

U.S citizens are "Not Dumb" Ucktaco. You are not smarter than U.S. citizens. U.S. citizens are just the greedist people on the planet and making a profit off illegal immigrants was the thing for "Way To Long". Greedy U.S. citizens making profit off of illegal immigrants collasped the economy and now everyone is finding out this is "Very True". 

Hopefully before the election a vast majority of U.S. citizens will realize this. I personally know that over 5000 U.S. citizens have been introduced to the "Illegals getting home loans and collasping the economy" message. It has 4 months to wind its way through the internet.

Ucktaco, I'm not knocking you for defending your countrymen. Just defend your countrymen in your own country.

We'll see Ucktaco.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Are you telling everyone that you dislike the talk about illegal immigrants and you are only on US Message Board to attack anyone that is "Anti Illegal Immigrant" in a round about way?





You're an idiot, you whiny, insane little bitch. Show me one post where I have indicated any support for illegal immigration. 

There may not be enough meds to strike a balance in your diseased little pea brain.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> U.S citizens are "Not Dumb"






So where are you from?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> I personally know that over 5000 U.S. citizens have been introduced to the "Illegals getting home loans and collasping the economy" message. It has 4 months to wind its way through the internet.





Ah, you're another fruit loop who thinks his pecking at an internet forum will impact the wider world. Face the fact that you are just a mentally incompetent little nobody and none of your insane rambling means a damn thing.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 9, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > I personally know that over 5000 U.S. citizens have been introduced to the "Illegals getting home loans and collasping the economy" message. It has 4 months to wind its way through the internet.
> ...




You Ucktaco are the one that's pecking. You wander from illegal immigrant thread to illegal immigrant thead and attack with stupid unsocialable words that everyone here has heard from you over 13000 times anyone that has anything negative to say about illegal immigrants.

Beleive you me Ucktaco, US Message Board is a very nice forum (except for you Ucktaco) but there are other web sites also, some totally dedicated to getting rid of illegal immigrants. There's also the biggest social web site on the internet. If you can't guess which social web site I'm talking about then, well, your a Ucktaco. There's milllions upon millions of U.S. citizens against illegal immigration on the internet and are totally against giving amnesty to illegals. "NO AMNESTY". Pecking at one forum. That's a lame one Ucktaco. Actually all your posts are lame. You are just an uneducated ghetto dweller protecting all the other illegal immigrants that live in your ghetto.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Beleive you me .






Try again in English, you fucking moron.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 9, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > Beleive you me .
> ...



See, just as I stated. You Ucktaco go through all the illegal immigration threads attacking people that are against illegal immigration with unsocialable words.

It's absolutely correct that you don't have any friends. 

I'm just so right when it comes to you Ucktaco.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

What you are is a whiny, insane little bitch. You'll never be anything more, and none of your mewling means a damn thing.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 9, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I hope you two are very fulfilled in your love for each other.


----------

